# K: Kinross Gold Corp



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

With equities at an all-time high, I am having a hard time starting a new position in a blue chip these days. Gold seems to be relatively cheap and Kinross has a Buy recommendation.

Does anyone have experience with them? Alternatives? 

TIA


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I've been investing only for 1 year now so I'm still a newbie, but I agree that many blue chips are at ATH which is difficult for value investors.

I agree with you that the gold industry should be a good investment at this point. I believe they are at the midst of rebounding.

K seems to be a good one. I've personally bought KL instead, so you may want to look at it as an alternative.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Does anyone have experience with them? Alternatives?


I don't like miners in general, though I do currently have very small positions in FNV and WDO

But avoiding mining stocks has served me well over the years. These companies tend to be poorly run, I don't like the kinds of people who show up on their Boards, and I don't think the companies focus too much on shareholder returns. I have a rant over here on why I don't like mining companies.

I think you're much better off holding *gold bullion* exposure instead of mining stocks. This eliminates all of the corporate risk while giving you pure exposure to the metal. It's a great way to diversify a portfolio and yes, I agree, now is a great time to buy. I am buying.

For bullion, I use a number of ETFs and also hold pure gold coins which are easy to buy through most of the large banks (Royal Canadian Maple Leaf, 1 oz coins)
IAU, trades in the US
CGL.C in Canada, iShares
MNT in Canada, Royal Canadian Mint

Those 3 are my preferred way to invest in gold.


----------



## Ricehammer4416 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kinross Gold provides update on Tasiast mill fire


Company revises 2021 production guidance and maintains 2022 – 2023 production guidance Mining activities and project work have resumed at Tasiast ...




www.juniorminingnetwork.com





Good news for those of us who own this stock.


----------

